# Reselling



## thenaturalway (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a business question.

I have some items I purchased for my business.  I have since realized that I don't need them and can't return them.  Do I have to obtain a Reseller's permit for each supplier I purchased from in order to resell say on ebay? I'm in Texas by the way.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 7, 2008)

Heavens no. You own them & may sell them. It's just like having a gargae sale, but it is online.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 7, 2008)

You may also list them in the classified area of this forum along w/ your asking price or items you may want to take for them in trade.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks Tabitha.  I feel really silly asking that question.  It makes sense now that you said that.

I will do that, as far as looking to list it on here.

Thanks again.


----------



## IanT (Jul 7, 2008)

hey dont feel silly...like they say the only stupid question is the one thats never asked


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks IanT.  You are right.  If you don't ask, you don't know.

This is one of alot of things I like about this forum.  You get tons of info from experienced people and no one makes you feel dumb for asking questions.  I guess I just feel silly asking questions at times.  :roll: 

One thing I did see about the classified section is that there is a minimum of 100 posts before you can sell, trade, etc.  Am I correct in this? I'm sure it won't take me long before I reach 100.  I think of questions everyday, all day long.

Thanks again to SMF!   Great forum.


----------



## IanT (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive heard tab answered your question about the post count...def. good advice.. youll be up to 100 in no time...you could probably do it in a day or two ...

and as for questions... thats how we all learn!!! 

i think its silly when people hate on 'noobs' we all started from the bottom!!

dont feel silly! (although I did at points when I was asking about abbreviations like what DH and RTCP and all that stuff meant lol...thats why i tried to make an abbreviations thread in the intro forum, even though the thread is still underconstruction  )


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Tabitha & IanT.  All been great advice.  I do have one more question about reselling.  Since I do have my business license & sales tax permit, even if I sell some stuff here, do I charge sales tax?

Tabitha:  I believe I read one of your post on the "Taxes" or another one regarding taxes forum, that Paypal doesn't let you put in the tax amount or something of that nature.  How do you handle that?

IanT:  I've been learning the abbreviations as well.  I did ask once about one of the abbreviations I read on the Soap forum.  RTCP.  Room Temperature Cold Process, right?


----------



## Birdie (Jul 15, 2008)

IF you have a biz license or If you pay personal propertay taxes on your biz (you may want to check your local laws.) or IF you claim this biz on your Tax Return (This one's for everyone.), when you sale these items you will have to report it as income. Just fyi...

It's the "gubment"


----------

